# Paddle Middle Branch Ontonagon from Bond Falls to Agate?



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi,

I would like to know if paddling the middle branch of the ontonagon from bond falls to agate is a doable paddle? About how long should I expect it to take and what kind of whitewater, if any, should I expect (class 1? Class 3?)? Is there usually enough water in the summer and are there a lot of logs going across the whole river? I would like to try doing it this summer. I would probably be doing it in my 13 foot Ocean Kayak Angler (obviously a bit big for a little river like this), which is great on inland lakes and the great lakes....although I may end up also buying a shorter yak for these smaller streams. Please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Chinookhead,
I dont have much help for you but I can tell you that I live in the area and I don't know anyone else that has done it. The lower stretch up from Ontonagon is something that is often done.

Maybe someone will have more detailed advice for you.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Last i had heard, the flow of the river below the immpoundment was rather low. Suposively this has changed. I personally have a trip planned for that section of river but haven't yet found the time to do it. When are you planning your trip? If I go before you do I'll will let you know the beta.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

You would be walking way too much. Water is too low and there are too many boulders. I would also think it would take a full day easily. Not to say it's impossible but I don't think it's even worth consideration.

As stated lower stretches are done and so are the upper stretches above bond falls.

The rivers in that area, besides the fore mentioned, that are good floats are the Paint and Brule. Hard to get spotters for them, as there are no services that do it. Luckys in Iron River has stated in the past to me that they will find me someone with a little notice.

Let us know what you do and how it went.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Paddling conditions would range from fair to suicidal, with enough of the latter to make it unwise, IMO. A lot of walking through some dense woods to portage around them.

Watersmeet to Burned dam is a nice float with good fishing, with just a few mild rapids and a long piece of frog water to challenge you.


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

Shupac said:


> Paddling conditions would range from fair to suicidal, with enough of the latter to make it unwise, IMO. A lot of walking through some dense woods to portage around them.
> 
> Watersmeet to Burned dam is a nice float with good fishing, with just a few mild rapids and a long piece of frog water to challenge you.


"suicidal"? Are there a number of serious rapids? I did the watersmeet to burned dam and then to bond falls 2 summers ago....that was fun, but just looking to try something different.

It would not be fun to spend a long day portaging or possible getting stuck on an unfamiliar river at night. I've got to do a bit more research before or if I attempt this adventure.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

According to Jerry Dennis & Craig Date in their book Canoeing Michigan Rivers: Bond Falls are immediately below the dam. The river from here is usually not recommended for passage. About half the water of the Middle Branch is diverted into a flume at Bond Falls Flowage, leaving the remainder of the river very rocky and shallow. We have heard that those lower sections can be run in early spring when other rivers are at flood stage.


----------



## ericjames (Aug 29, 2009)

The water is pretty shallow in that streach i dont think it would be much fun but there is a canoe landing in watersmeet at the bridge ive walked that streach and its really nice. the atv trail folllows the river down stream so you could get out and have a decent walk back. the only spot you would have to walk is where the old bridge/dam was but that would be no prob.


----------

